

Sun JVM gets incremental, compacting GC - oconnor0
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/04/g1

======
stcredzero
As usual, Smalltalk has already had this for years. (Both incremental and
generational could run concurrently, configurable by the programmer. And no
one cared. It was no big deal. Java gets it, it's news. Like about 100 other
things. Word to the wise: Smalltalk is a bellweather for Java!)

~~~
modoc
Why it's news:

Job listings for smalltalk on monster.com nationwide: 13

Job listings for Java on monster.com nationwide: 4,758

~~~
triplefox
I find it somewhat amazing that the orders of magnitude difference isn't
larger.

~~~
stcredzero
The problem isn't the two orders of magnitude difference in population. It's
why more of the Java community hasn't clued into this bellweather
relationship. This would make developments in the Smalltalk world also news in
the Java world. This pattern has been in place for over a decade now, why so
little clue?

~~~
calambrac
WTF are you talking about? Smalltalk is regularly and routinely brought up as
a major influence on Java, and a ton of the Java papers directly cite
Smalltalk research. Are you serious?

------
jcdreads
Primary source (podcast):

[http://mediacast.sun.com/users/dannycoward/media/PC_0002_Jam...](http://mediacast.sun.com/users/dannycoward/media/PC_0002_JamesGosling.mp3/details)

